# Panorama Vacation Retreat At Horsethief Lodge



## Jwerking (Aug 20, 2021)

Have an RCI match for Sept 2022.  This is mostly a ski resort.  Is there good hiking in the area with easy to moderate trails?

We have visited Banff and Canmore - so aware of good hiking in those area.  But what are other good hiking areas in area - Radium Hot Springs???

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 20, 2021)

Jwerking said:


> Have an RCI match for Sept 2022.  This is mostly a ski resort.  Is there good hiking in the area with easy to moderate trails?
> 
> We have visited Banff and Canmore - so aware of good hiking in those area.  But what are other good hiking areas in area - Radium Hot Springs???
> 
> Thanks for any help.



We go to this resort every summer, and quite like it.

I have little kids, so we are more at the "easy walk" level. There are a number of nice easy hikes starting directly from the village (where the resort is located) and more from the Columbia valley down below.

Radium hot springs is close as you note. That said, there is a large warm pool in the upper village that is included with your stay. I'm not sure if the other outdoor pool and waterslide will be open during your stay - some of the village amenities (gondola between upper and lower village, chairlift to summit for hiking, most restaurants) close at labor day. The village gondola will be open weekends only. I would only take the exchange it if you're comfortable making most of your meals yourself. Kitchens are well equipped in all unit sizes, and you have a personal bbq on your patio. For groceries the extra foods in windermere is the cheapest by far, the store in the Panorama village is resort style both in size and prices. (Except for alcohol, which is sold at the same regulated prices as everywhere in BC)

There are also some nice hikes along the Kootenay River on highway 93. We usually stop and do one on either the way to or from Calgary (where we live and the likeliest airport if you're flying).

There is no AC in these units, which shouldn't be an issue in September but can be very hot in July/August. 

There is a nice river float down the headwaters of the Columbia River near Fairmont Hot Springs. Always lots of wildlife - we see deer/bears every year, and sometimes moose/bighorn sheep.

Any specific questions ask and I'll try to help.


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow, thank you for your prompt response.   I just talked to the resort and found the 2 br units (sleeps 8) with loft only has one BR that has closed walls - which may be a deal breaker for couples traveling together.  Are there washer and dryers in units or onsite at resort.

We are a retired group and primarily looking for areas for lots of hiking opportunities.  Given the gondolas are closed after Labor Day - that will limit access to mountain hiking.   Is there National or Provincial Park closeby with lots of hiking?  Resort rep indicated about 1 hr drive - is that correct?

Given our interest mostly in hiking, would you pass on this resort??

Are resorts at Radium hot springs better for access to lots of hiking for inclusion in an ongoing search?

Thanks for your help. 

Joyce


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 20, 2021)

Jwerking said:


> Wow, thank you for your prompt response.   I just talked to the resort and found the 2 br units (sleeps 8) with loft only has one BR that has closed walls - which may be a deal breaker for couples traveling together.  Are there washer and dryers in units or onsite at resort.
> 
> We are a retired group and primarily looking for areas for lots of hiking opportunities.  Given the gondolas are closed after Labor Day - that will limit access to mountain hiking.   Is there National or Provincial Park closeby with lots of hiking?  Resort rep indicated about 1 hr drive - is that correct?
> 
> ...



The 2br loft is the only size unit there I've never been inside. Did they specify that you would get that size? I've traded into a 2br through rci about 4 or 5 times and never gotten the loft units (which are larger).

There is no laundry in the units, but there is coin laundry in the parkade. Was $2 each for wash/dry a few weeks ago. 

The village gondola just goes between the upper and lower village, and you can easily walk or drive between them. The mile1 quad won't be open, which  takes you to the top of the first set of ski runs, so you can't access the summit as easily. I believe the cox creek trail can be walked from the bottom up, which would still provide access to the summit. And you'd have fall colors (larches) which is quite beautiful.

In fact, they sell a guided hike in September: https://www.kootenayrockies.com/events/panorama-ridge-walk-fall-colours-invermere/

Which is unfortunately the only way to use the ski lift in September, as its fairly expensive.

Closest National Park is Kootenay, just to the other side of Radium. I agree an hour is about right for that, and if you wanted to hike there a bunch staying in Radium would be better.


----------



## echino (Aug 20, 2021)

From Panorama, the closest hiking area is Jumbo Pass:





Also nearby, Lake Of The Hanging Glacier:




A bit further away, the Bugaboos:




And Kootenay National Park:




Near KNP, but outside any park boundaries, the BC approach to Assiniboine. You will not find this trail online, it's sort of a secret. Scenery like at Lake Louise or Moraine Lake, but no people:


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 20, 2021)

Great pictures! The one labeled Kootenay National Park is (more specifically) called Marble Canyon, assuming I'm recognizing it correctly. Its a very short/easy one.


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 21, 2021)

* Hey Echino*

Awesome pics - you have me drooling - which is why we love the Canadian Rockies.   So would you stay at this resort if we want to hike or just enjoy some nice walks.  Otherwise, what are we going to do for the week if we don't play golf?

Of course, who knows what Covid has in store for us next year with border crossings???

But Googlemap shows Marble Canyon Trailhead at Kootenay is about 1.5 hr from resort - quite a drive. 

The only RCI Resort at Radium Hot Springs is  Big Meadows Resort - have you ever exchanged into this resort Bizaro86?  It would be fine as about 45 min drive to Kooteney.  Also, looked at AirBnb rentals there and they are very reasonable - just trying to use some of my RCI weeks - ugh.

Only one resort at Invermere and 4 at Fairmont Hot Springs.  So the drive to Kootenay from Fairmont Hot Springs is still about 1.5 hrs - is that correct?

BTW, is Kamloops worth a visit?  

We have been to Whistler and it was not appealing as hiking area.  Loved Vancouver Island.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## travel maniac (Aug 21, 2021)

Jwerking said:


> * [/B]
> 
> The only RCI Resort at Radium Hot Springs is  Big Meadows Resort - have you ever exchanged into this resort Bizaro86?  It would be fine as about 45 min drive to Kooteney.  Also, looked at AirBnb rentals there and they are very reasonable - just trying to use some of my RCI weeks - ugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 21, 2021)

I think Bighorn Meadows is almost certainly nicer accommodation than Panorama Vacation Retreat, but I have never actually stayed there. The water slides in Panorama are a requirement for my family.


----------



## echino (Aug 21, 2021)

The closest one, Jumbo Pass, is not really a nice walk, it's a serious hike. First you need to drive on a bumpy dirt road to the trailhead, and then hike about 6 miles roundtrip with 2,000' of elevation gain.









						Hike to Jumbo Pass
					

A very moderate hike to a stunningly beautiful pass in the West Kootenay Mountains of British Columbia. This can be done as a dayhike or overnight backpack trip with an option to stay in a B.C. Forest Service Hut at the Pass. Bring your camera as larch trees change to golden yellow in autumn.




					www.theoutbound.com
				




The Lake of the Hanging Glacier is a longer drive, and a bigger hike. About 10 miles roundtrip with 3,000' of elevation gain. But it's seriously beautiful.









						Lake of Hanging Glaciers in British Columbia | Get Inspired Everyday!
					

The Lake of Hanging Glaciers in British Columbia was a challenge to get to. From the rough road, to the hike, but the stunning views are 100% worth it!.




					getinspiredeveryday.com
				




Also, there are a few hot springs around. Fairmont and Radium are just pools fed with hot springs water, with a paid admission. Others are just wild and free.


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 22, 2021)

echino said:


> The closest one, Jumbo Pass, is not really a nice walk, it's a serious hike.



LOL - serious hiking is NOT an option for our group that only took up this past time upon retirement.  Moderate is about all we do and now that we are 70, we actually prefer more on the easy side.  But we have done some awesome hikes in different parts of the world since retirement including Banff and Jasper NPs,  New Zealand, Switzerland, Norway, Iceland, Germany, Slovenia, and US national parks during Covid.  Need to keep at it before we get too old - ugh!

 Also, driving on unpaved roads is not something us city folks from the east coast do esp the ones with lots of pot holes.   Don't even like the one lane paved roads with pullouts in many areas out West.  



bizaro86 said:


> The water slides in Panorama are a requirement for my family.



Yep, totally understand, been there when my kids were young!  Guess I should pass on the Panorama and put in a search limited to Radium Hot Springs as well as the Canmore resorts for the Banff side.  Or maybe we should go to Europe next fall???  Too many decisions to make.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 22, 2021)

Jwerking said:


> LOL - serious hiking is NOT an option for our group that only took up this past time upon retirement.  Moderate is about all we do and now that we are 70, we actually prefer more on the easy side.  But we have done some awesome hikes in different parts of the world since retirement including Banff and Jasper NPs,  New Zealand, Switzerland, Norway, Iceland, Germany, Slovenia, and US national parks during Covid.  Need to keep at it before we get too old - ugh!
> 
> Also, driving on unpaved roads is not something us city folks from the east coast do esp the ones with lots of pot holes.   Don't even like the one lane paved roads with pullouts in many areas out West.
> 
> ...



Good decision.  I was puzzled by your statement that you didn't like the hiking at Whistler, but this explains it.  Most hiking trails involve driving dirt roads with potholes/rocks etc.  Hiking trails outside the National Parks also tend to be more rugged.  Sounds like you want the more well maintained trails you find in National Parks or off paved roads.  The negative is they are also more crowded.  
Some suggestions:
   Canmore is your best bet in Canada for the trails in the Canadian Rockies.   
Central Oregon (Eagle Crest or Sunriver TS) would be ideal, but it has gotten so crowded you now need permits for many of the best hiking areas.  The trails and access in the 3 Sisters Wilderness fits your wants so give it a look.  
Southern Oregon via Running Y Resort might work.  It's an hour from Crater Lake and the Pacific Crest Trail etc is less than a half hour away with good options without dirt roads.  Fires are an issue in the fall but spring is also really good here.  It's a major birding area (April best), Lava Beds National Monument has hiking in a desert/lava flows/caves with some history thrown in.  They are starting to clear the road at Crater Lake so you can walk the rim while it's still closed or snowshoe as conditions allow.  It's prettier when the snow is still all around.
  Monterey in the winter.   Check out the CA Coastal Trail all along the coast, but the Monterey area has some great options for walking along the coast/bluffs etc.  I like January when the locals think it's too cold but it's 20-30+degrees warmer for me.   Same thing for further south at San Luis Bay Inn (Pismo Beach has a WM timeshare that is small and only has the location going for it; been there done that won't do it again).   Mostly we rented a place in Moro Bay (there's a great trail there south out of Montana de Oro SP towards Point Buchon; a little bit of a bumpy dirt road, but not too long or too bad).  

Sue


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey Sue, 

Thanks for your comments.  We spent time at Eagle Crest Resort in May after a week at the coast at Waldport, Oregon.  We hiked Smith Mountain and Blue Pool in the 3 Sisters area.  Much of the other areas still had snow - but would be great for fall hiking.  Yes, fall fires is certainly as issue out West these days.  

We continued our May trip to a week at the Redwood State and National Parks,  5 days at Yosemite, 5 at Kings Canyon and Sequoia NPs, and final 5 days at Monterey.  It was an awesome hiking trip.  So hitting some of your favorite walks/spots along the CA coast.  We have previously spent a week in Monterey in the winter as well as Morro Bay - it was great!  Warm for us east coasters.  Continued our winter trip to Southern CA and Palm Spring and then to Sedona for a few weeks.  Continued to Arches NP and Canyonlands before driving back to VA via New Orleans - which we did not like.  Long cross country driving trip!  This was our winter vacation one year in lieu of going to Hawaii for our Jan/Feb timeshare vacation - which we missed last year due to Covid but going this winter I hope if Covid restrictions don't change.  

We love the terrain and scenery out West - so much more scenic than our flat sandy beaches along the mid-Atlantic - where it is so hot and humid.  The Appalachian mountains in VA are not particularly interesting for hiking - but have only spent limited time there.   So I should perhaps give it a chance one day!

Maybe it should be Europe again given the fires in the West these days - so much smoke.  Leaving for Yellowstone, Grand Teton, and Glacier NPs trip at end of week for 5 weeks and smoke is an issue - poor air quality many days depending on the winds.  Maybe we should try for the Italian Dolomites, followed by other parts of Italy and then maybe the Greek Islands.  Never enough time for travel.  My daughter just returned from working 5 years in Germany - so we have spent several fall months in Europe in the past 4 yrs until Covid hit last year.  Still so much we didn't see but did hit all the major tourist cities including Eastern Europe and even Russia.  

BTW, we just returned from an Alaskan Cruise from Seattle about a week ago.  First cruise ever and will be my last - not my thing!  We went with my SIL and her hubby or we would have never tried it.  

Joyce


----------

